# You guys guilt tripped me lol.



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I was just innocently checking my mail all bored like, and what do I see but "Reply to thread 'Lo dog." I was a touch confused. I mean, a reply? I haven't even posted in months! 

So, I clicked it. 

Commence the 'awww' 

You guys are a cross between hilarious and adorable.  I hadn't thought you lot would of missed me after so long.

So, I shall return, for a moment or two, to offer pictures to you all.

'Lo's groom hasn't changed much








She still loves fetch, and with much work I've gotten her off rocks and onto wood








She still perpetually stalks D








D's as proud of himself as ever








And he has the right to be, considering what a heart throb he is lol








We still go on long walks in the back woods








'Lo still has turbo jets








And her insanely happy look is still in full force








And, of course, chalk. We can't end a photo update without chalk.

















My first semester went well enough. All high B's, had to drop math 'cause I was dying under its weight, but over all it went great. I'll be taking math again this go around, so wish me lots and lots and lots and lots of luck. 'Lo and D are doing great. They both get a little clingy on class days (and I'm only gone five hours three days a week... wait tell I get a proper job lol) but they deal with it well. I'm getting them into biking so I can tire them out better once I start, D hates the way up (lazy bum) but trots and runs with 'Lo fine on the way back, and 'Lo grins the whole way and always wants more. 

Next time you want a update, just post again in a old thread of mine, I'll see it apparently.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pics!!!!! So many with be pleased to see you back again............if only for a while
I think I joined after you went so this is first intro's for me so, HI!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Karen.  Glad to meet you! 

Here's my intro (lots of baby pictures, and the story of getting the two of them) if your interested. http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=938#post938

Almost forgot! How do you know they'll be happy? (Surely they don't still talk about me.)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahh well from the response when someone posted up your thread about shaved faces, you could tell they miss you 
They were all let down when they realised it wasn't you that posted but just someone bumping the thread to help someone decide on the face style on their poo...........it was like YAY SHE'S BACK!!!! Then booooooooooooo, no she's not.......but now you are (for a limited period only)


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, that's the thread that pulled me back here!  If not for that little mishap, I never would of realized I was so missed. Really hilarious stumbling across that though, made my day.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww  such a beauty!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey! So Glad that you are back! and I love multi coloured 'Lo!! super fun...missed that smiling cockapoo's face. And D looking good buddy...hahha love the pics! thanks for sharing and I am glad that school is going well for you!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay! It was me! I so miss your photos and I love 'Lo so much (which is weird as I am a shaggy dog lover) and when someone mentioned something about a shaved face, I thought of 'Lo straight away!

I'm glad to hear things have been going well for you and that the dogs are still happy and healthy. Hopefully it won't be too long till you're able post a bit more often, as I always appreciated your advice. I still live by the ethos about dogs always working for something. I can't remember the snappy title but Rosie always has to do _something_ to get a treat or anything else positive.

Good luck with your studying,

Love
Louise and Rosie xxx


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You'll always be one of 'Lo's biggest fans Louise.  I'll try not to be gone quite so long this time around, even if I can only drop a picture thread. 

Your talking about NILIF I'll bet, I do mention that a lot lol. But it works! I'm glad it's still helping you out. 


Thanks!
~EA and 'Lo


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it is so nice to see your gang again. they look stunning as always. i finaly grue out my girls legs for the summer, short again now because of the weather but was fun growing them out. might do it again in the summer but dont know. 

jus after grooing 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2190

playing in the park
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2067

fun show 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2395

beach trip
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2190

and a video of their legs and mowhawks they dint quite work out but was a fun exsperimant. 
http://youtu.be/1Gq2k-saPyU

glad your doing well on your corseand that your enjoying it.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Kendal. 

I'm glad you finally tried out the mohawks! They're cute with them. And I love the flowing legs! I'm always amazed by how thick your girls fur is compared to 'Lo's. 

That show looked quite fun. I wish we had stuff like that too. Was it all just for fun? Or was it a real show? 

Also, I was wondering, how did you get you sigi to allow you to add more then one small pic? I've tried for more/larger, but it won't allow it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

yes, Nothing In Life Is Free! It came to me as I was making Rosie sit and wait for her dinner today!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, that's it!  I'm always raving about that lol. It's just so useful!


----------

